# What IS this? Mange? Blepharitis? Allergies?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry if post is long - photos below. Thanks. 

This started Sunday April 8th. I noticed Gus had a swollen red bump on his eyelid. Thought it was an insect bite, so gave him benadryl. Then thought maybe one of the other dogs (Grace or my sister's dog who is currently here) caught his eyelid while playing. 

It went down a little with benadryl, so back to insect bite theory. Was swollen again before bed that evening, so another benadryl. Lots of clear drainage from his eyes. Constant, but that started sometime the week before. Since it was clear I didn't think anything of it.

The next morning (Mon, 4/9) it swollen and black. So we went to the vet (not regular vet - one in the office). On the way there it burst and there was blood everywhere. Vet says he probably rubbed it on the carpet causing a blood blister - and that is what burst. 

She thought it was a spider bite and so sent us home with instructions to do benadryl and some eye drops (Neomycin and Polymyxin B Sulfates and Dexamethasone) to do twice a day for a week. Eyes were tested - no ulcers or scratches found.

His eyes started looking better through the week. Less red, inflammation going down, and looking like the eyelid was healing - got crusty / flaky. Honestly looked like it was healing. 

Today I notice the left eye is becoming more inflamed again, and it actually "cracked" again at the place where the blood blister opened and bled a little. The left eyelid is looking "dry" and scaly again. But definitely more swollen again









The right eyelid is also starting to swell - starting the same way - looks like a bite. Both eyelids have small black areas. But mostly just angry red. And he is losing his hair on his eyelids







And the clear drainage is getting thicker... but still clearish.

Benadryl is no longer helping.

I'm thinking this has to be bacterial or something because it moved to his other eyelid which was fine up until today. 

What is this? 

Allergies? 

My sister moved in a little over 3 weeks ago and brought her little dog, Bella, with her. Bella is a Min Pin x Toy Poodle. She has short hair. But whens he got here I noticed she has scaly patches all over her body with little scabs, and little bald areas. My sister says her skin is just dry. So I shrugged it off. But now I am worried.

I'm worried about MANGE. This started a little under 2 weeks after her dog got here. Maybe it started earlier but I didn't notice until his eye was swollen (he had hair on his eyelids). He was really doing great up until that point. 

No change in diet. No change in detergent (blankets, etc) or shampoos. The only change is the other dog who has skin issues that I'm concerned about now. 

She really is nearly bald on her back. Which I find odd for a young dog. And now worried about her having given my dogs something? If not mange then.... what else causes skin issues? Inflammation, scaly skin, hair loss, scabbing (from itching I presume)?

My next question is: 

Should I wait until our appointment on Wednesday for our regular vet (follow up that was scheduled on the 8th - I called today and they don't have anything sooner)? 

Or do I need to get him into an EVet ASAP? 

Should I restart the eye drops? Or wait so he can get a proper diagnosis? 

I'm worried about Grace getting something if this is contagious. 

And worried about Gussy's eyes  I know he is uncomfortable. He is in a bad mood and grumpy  Not wanting to play as much and wanting to sleep right next to me.








Just a mess.

PHOTOS


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Poor Gus! I just looked up the symptoms of Mange and since it is just on his eyes I dont think (but I am no expert at all) that it is mange - it states he would be scratching all over - and since it is just on the eyelids maybe it is some type of eye infection -- I am sure someone on here has much more advice on this than I -- I hope he feels better soon please keep me posted


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It looks like a sty. I don't know if dog's get them or not???


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

It is possible that it's a bite of some sort. My Teddy got bitten by a tick a few weeks ago and it left a bump like that in his ear after I removed the tick. The bump scabbed over and the scab fell off, but the bump is still there. The doctor said that it will eventually go away. Is Gus still on eye meds? If so, they may take a couple of days to work. If it looks like it's getting infected, you might want to ask the vet if he thinks that antibiotics are warranted. 

As far as the other dog's skin rash goes, there could be any number of things that she's allergic to and when dogs scratch like crazy, they tend to pull hair out. Has your sister had Bella to the vet? My Benny and Harry both have allergies. Ben has a red rash all over his back and from scratching it does have little scabs. He's always the worst in late winter for some reason, so now his itchiness is winding down, thank God. He scratched so much this winter that he cut himself and got a bacterial infection. We usually have to put him on steroids to get him any relief.

And Harry scratches in the spring/summer. I just got a new down blanket for my bed and I think that Harry was allergic to it, so we went back to the old comforter and he was much better. I also think that Harry has some of his allergy symptoms because of my lab Max. Either Max's hair bothers him or Max brings pollen in on his huge body (lol) and it gets to Harry. Either way, poor Harry has to suffer through because he can't take Benadryl or many other drugs because of his liver. Allergies stink... both in dogs and humans. 

If you're worried about what's going on with Bella, you might want to bring her to the vet and get her skin checked just for your peace of mind. I know that with my guys, I always imagine worst case scenario, and it usually winds up being a minor problem. And with 5 of them, someone always has something going on, lol. IMO, though, a trip to the ER vet isn't necessary. Maybe you could move the appt. with your regular vet up to Monday and bring little Miss Bella along? 

Good luck, and please let us know how Gus is doing.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So sorry for your baby. I agree with Debbie(harrysmom). Please keep us posted..


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree, it looks like a sty, which is bacterial. I would definitely take both dogs to the vet, because if Bella's skin problem is bacterial she could have transferred to Gus.
Eyelid bump - PubMed Health


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone 

I was thinking bug bite but since it suddenly "jumped" to the right eyelid yesterday after the right eyelid was fine for the last 2 weeks, I'm thinking it is more bacterial? Something that would cross over to the other eyelid. And it started on his left eyelid on the outer side (by the ear). The right eyelid started on the inside (by his nose). So not sure it that means it is moving across his eyelids?

I did some reading on mange.... it is confusing. But thinking it isn't mange, but will ask the vet for sure.

I am going to take photos of Bella's back. I don't think my sister will let me take her to the vet. Plus she is HORRIBLE when out - growling, barking, etc. So I don't want her to upset Gus who is already nervous at the vet.

Will post a photo of her back here today - waiting for my sister to go out LOL

So far Grace has nothing on her. But she has a healthier immune system then Gus.

Was also thinking that I do bathe them every other day.... With Grace I get literally every inch of her because she is so small. But with Gus I tend to keep away from his eyes. So that may be why it is only localized to his eyelids. Everywhere else is getting washed (tea tree oil shampoo) every other day. Tea tree oil will kill a lot of stuff...

But I'm just thinking out loud 

Could be allergy. Email friend said it is possible my sister and Bella have something on them (lotion, detergent, etc) that Gus is allergic to. Since this started 2 weeks after they moved in.

But again - I find it so WEIRD that it is just an eyelid infection or allergy! Not anywhere else.

I know it itches. I have to keep the cone / collar on him. 

The drops we were given on the 9th have antibiotics and a steroid in them. So would think if it was bacterial (antibiotics) or even allergy (steroid) it would clear up nicely with that. But the week he was on them they didn't do much and now it is back.

Might have to use them longer? Or maybe need a different kind of antibiotic?

Will call today and see about getting a Monday appointment. I really want him to see Dr. Julie instead of someone else right now.

Thanks again!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh - and Bella went to the vet before she came to get her vaccines. 

BUT I found out my BIL took her and was lazy - so he didn't remove she tshirt, sweater, and harness. So the vet never looked at her skin.

Will post photos... her skin is dry, flaky/scaly, has scabs all over with black dots all around the scabs (not fleas - checked), and large bald areas. It's itchy - she scratches a lot (wears a shirt so scratches the shirt).


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't know what is wrong with poor little Gus's eye, but it looks like a stye to me also. I think they can spread and that would account for it happening in both eyes.

Another potential with Bella is mites. There can be so many different reasons for skin conditions, but she probably also has a secondary bacterial infection which will need to be treated with antibiotic.

Good luck.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been battling a skin condition in 14 year old Ru Ru for many months. I had her wearing a sweater to keep her from licking and it got worse and worse. Try to persuade your sister to not put the tee shirt on Bella.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have no idea what it could be but it sure looks uncomfortable. I would try and get him into the Vet asap. Like someone suggested, try to get your appt pushed up to Mon. Hope it is nothing serious and that antibiotics will take care of it. Good Luck.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

It sounds like it could be mites. Zooey had a few small, hairless, itchy patches, including around the eyes when I first adopted her. Hope your babies get properly diagnosed and treated.

Hugs,


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, got some photos of Bella's skin (sister's dog). She is a min pin x poodle mix. The last time I saw her she had an even coat. It was like the coat that is on her head / neck/ ears: soft and "thick" (no bald patches). Now below her neck it is very thin, balding. The bald patches are hard to see on the photos because she has wisps of hair that are long. But her back is near bald, you can see all her skin where as before you couldn't, and the hair that is there is no longer soft 

I took some "samples". No idea how a vet would do it or how they need it. But my mom helped me "scrape" (used a dull metal cheese spatula) a tiny bit of flakes off and in the process some more hair fell out - the flakes and hair are in a clean baby food jar. Also used a little piece of clear tape and it pulled off lots of skin flakes. Just no idea how to take a sample in. I know my sister won't let me take Bella. And the vet office would have to get her permission to see Bella... so yeah.

Should I take the jar with the scrapings or no?

Photos:











She has about half a dozen of these circles that eventually scab and the black dots all around them....




























Another one of those circles with the black dots around it. See all her hair is falling out  It is so sad for me  Especially since my sister doesn't do anything for her 









Not sure this one is any good. I tried to get a body shot but my camera isn't that great for this kind of thing. But her head and neck - that is what her whole body used to be. Soft brownish. Neck down it is all very thin and balding.









Bella - she is camera shy. Really a CUTE dog - looks like a puppy in her face. But her back is so sad now.










If it is mites.... Gus's eyelids would be so red and inflamed because he would most likely be allergic to mites (knowing my Gus). Bella could have mites (or something else) and only have the flaky itchy skin and hair loss..... she isn't an allergy dog.

Grace is starting to scratch  UUUUUGH. Gotta check her skin today.

We have an appointment tomorrow at 4pm for Gus. THey said they will call if anyone cancels to get us in sooner.

Hoping she can give us some answers.


----------

